# H: Nids W: BA



## Sundablaka (Feb 5, 2012)

Greetings all,
A while back I won a Tyranid army in a raffle at my local GW, but it doesn't really get played with that much. Thus, I feel they should go to someone who will actually use them to devour the universe instead of letting them gather dust. All the models are painted and based. The colour scheme has black as the primary and yellow as the secondary colours.
The list is as follows:
Trygon
Carnifex with crushing claws and scything talons
24 Termagants with fleshborers
15 Hormagaunts
16 Genestealers and a Broodlord
3 Raveners with spinefists
9 Gargoyles

Any Blood Angels would be welcome, though I am mostly interested in Assault Marines. Pictures of the Nids will be posted if anyone requests them. I will only ship to people in the UK.


----------

